# Buying LHD IN UK THEN CHANGE PLATES IN SPAIN



## Jed (Dec 4, 2005)

We are having to sell our auto-trail tracker as we are unable to change onto spainish plates,we therefore would like to purchase a Hymer and wondered if we buy a lhd in the uk whether we would experience similer problems in spain can one advise?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Are inferring that you can't register the Auto trail in Spain because it's RHD? I would have thought that as long as the regulations regarding lights & other local technicalities were observed you could register it? Surely loads of Uk cars are registered in Spain by expat brits.
In the Uk you have to comply with Uk lighting arrangements and can have a LHD vehicle registered - there's loads of LHD motorhomes (and LHd cars from the Polish / eastern european workers) registered over here. Why should a LHD motorhome bought in the Uk be any different in spain than a RHD one?
Sorry if I'm on the wrong track here, but we need more details?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jed

Why on earth would you want to buy a LHD in the UK? Much cheaper, easier and far greater selection in Germany. Buy in Germany, register on an export plate then drive it to Spain and register it there. Phone one of the big German dealers, they're well experienced in exporting M/Hs everywhere and they'll tell you of any pitfalls (possibly import tax might be a problem).


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

RHD motors can be registered in Spain but it is not cheap, there are firms that will handle all this for you however if you want to end up with the perfect solution sell the RHD in UK and buy a LHD from a *Spanish* dealer there are good deals to be had here within 5% of the price you would pay in Germany but obviously easier to get on the road and possibly easier for after sales service, I have spoken about prices to (george) Jorge who is German and found him to be very helpfull at Caravannas Murcia who have at least two outlets with full workshop facilities etc. so if I buy a left hooker this is where it will be coming from


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

This is a subject that come up regularly on local Spanish forums [Andalusia.com] etc etc. Together with exchanging licences, insurance etc etc....... Those full-timers and future ex-pats out there may do well to search these forums, where posters have real experience, rather than third hand........No offence intended...... :?

There are literally hundreds of UK reg motorhomes [and cars, bikes, vans etc] sitting around down here where the owners thought switching to Spanish plates was going to be easy...........its NOT. And it is expensive...I just bought a Spanish plated/reg motorbilke and the transfere to my name cost 440 euro, on a 4000 euro bike! For an import you will almost certainly need a "legal" advisor or someone to wade through the endless paperwork. It is also time consuming. I have a another vehicle in the process and the paperwork has been with "Trafico" for 10 months. There is import Tax etc etc......Like I say, there are many abandoned and for sale motorhomes down here.......

And if the habitation door is on the wrong side it will almost certainly fail registration.

Better to buy in France or Germany.....even Spain. You will save a fortune.


----------

